# Pixmedic's Photo Contest XIV "Its Raining Men"



## pixmedic

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (thisisprobablythelasttimethisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!




 

The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based _*primarily*_ on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot.
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I will decide on a winner.

This months theme is....
*"Its Raining Men"*

bird is the word! And by bird, i really mean men. so...men is the word. well, men is the theme. 
the theme is men. show me the MEN! the GUYS! the DUDES! the BROS! the BEEFCAKE!
show me that which is masculine in all its glory! 
and by me, i mean the wife.  but seriously...me too. 

the prize will be the usual (a $50 visa gift card, or $50 by paypal)


the contest will run until the end of *July.*
the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## tirediron

Mehh.... I'll just concede this to @DanOstergren now and save us all a bunch of trouble!


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Mehh.... I'll just concede this to @DanOstergren now and save us all a bunch of trouble!



all those pictures of manly servicemen and your not going to put forth an entry? for shame!


----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mehh.... I'll just concede this to @DanOstergren now and save us all a bunch of trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all those pictures of manly servicemen and your not going to put forth an entry? for shame!
Click to expand...

Well... maybe.  We'll see!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

I was thinking this one is for Dan too. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JoeW

Hah!  I refuse to concede to Dan at this point.   But mostly I applaud Pixmedic for continuing this contest--Bravo Pixmedic, Bravo!


----------



## hokies2379

What about men...raining from the sky?




Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## vintagesnaps

That's not what it's been raining where I live... 

Maybe it'd feel cooler if I looked thru some of my ice hockey pictures.


----------



## chuasam

I withdraw this photo and use my right to substitute.


----------



## pixmedic

chuasam said:


> aww crap! Dan will win
> but nevertheless here is my entrant.
> a BTS look at one of my photoshoots
> View attachment 159984



little lacking in the beefcake department sam...i feel like im missing all the good stuff


----------



## jcdeboever

pixmedic said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww crap! Dan will win
> but nevertheless here is my entrant.
> a BTS look at one of my photoshoots
> View attachment 159984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little lacking in the beefcake department sam...i feel like im missing all the good stuff
Click to expand...

Probably a macro shot


----------



## pixmedic

beefcake bump!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

I liked the dilapidated RV our the window.  


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## ceemac

Think I'll wait and see what it's going to be raining next month


----------



## pixmedic

chest bump!


----------



## ceemac

Pixmedic, maybe you should post a contest schedule, then we can practice for them. LOL


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## chuasam

ceemac said:


> Think I'll wait and see what it's going to be raining next month


I'll take Spice Girls Songs for $500.


----------



## chuasam

ceemac said:


> Pixmedic, maybe you should post a contest schedule, then we can practice for them. LOL


Go ahead and post your photos of men that you photographed. It's all fun and good.
We promise to be polite and cheer you on. You might even discover something new about yourself through attempting a difficult subject.


----------



## Fujidave

This is the safest one from our local gay pride taken last year.


----------



## Mustlovedragons

I've never entered anything here, before. Hope this is how it and all right to enter. I can't seem to get an image to show up in the post, only a link to my website where it's posted and an attached file thumbnail.

https://www.tsgallantphotography.com/adults/3yaqbks1fwfsjawnv2q0eu4kuf2sy1


----------



## wmurnahan




----------



## chuasam

Fujidave said:


> This is the safest one from our local gay pride taken last year.
> 
> View attachment 160208


awww come on...post the goods!


----------



## chuasam

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I liked the dilapidated RV our the window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


i was just starting out and shooting for a talent agency. i cut a deal for the talents in exchange for free usage of the agency office as my makeshift studio.

THAT is NOT my RV *LOL*


----------



## Fujidave

chuasam said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the safest one from our local gay pride taken last year.
> 
> View attachment 160208
> 
> 
> 
> awww come on...post the goods!
Click to expand...


They were like the Chippendales, but showing their backsides.


----------



## fotodoug

Taken on his 90th b'day...


----------



## pixmedic

before bedtime bump!


----------



## nugentch

I got nuthin'.


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## chuasam

I have changed my entry photo and will be using this instead. 
Men are not sex objects...*LOL*


 
as much as we would like to be


----------



## pixmedic

halfway mark now. still plenty of time to get the beefcake in


----------



## chuasam

pixmedic said:


> halfway mark now. still plenty of time to get the beefcake in







Not actually my entrant but here


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## tirediron

Bumpity-bump-bump...


----------



## acparsons

039 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

only a few days left to get in your man shots!


----------



## bogeyguy

The Sand Man???


----------



## chuasam

pixmedic said:


> only a few days left to get in your man shots!



That sounded kinda raunchy.


----------



## pixmedic

Juuuusst about over now

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Last day for entries. Going to try and make the official decision tomorrow.
Excited for the next contest to start

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

and thats a wrap folks...

after careful consideration of the many examples of man meat displayed here, i am pleased to announce a photo of epic manly proportions has been chosen. 

please join me in congratulating @hokies2379  on his excellent shot which perfectly exemplifies the the manly theme. 



 

@hokies2379 please PM me with information regarding how you would like your prize allocated. name/address for the giftcard or email address for paypal.


----------



## tirediron

While I congratulate the winner, I wish to dispute the judge's decision.  The winning image is clearly a photograph of falling men, NOT raining men as per the contest specifications.


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats @hokies2379 !


----------



## smoke665

Agree @hokies2379 congratulations on a great shot


----------



## JoeW

Congrats!


----------



## Fujidave

Congrats @hokies2379  great image.


----------



## CherylL

Congrats!


----------



## RowdyRay

Congrats. Cool shot.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs

Well deserved.


----------

